# Deeper Fischfinder, Erfahrungen



## Animalex666 (4. November 2015)

Halli Hallo,

 bin neu hier im Forum und das ist mein erster Beitrag! :vik:

 Ich heiße Alex, bin 35 und komme aus Flensburg.

 Aber jetzt mal zu meiner Frage: Ich habe seit kurzem einen Deeper den ich gestern ausprobiert habe. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mit dem Teil wirklich zufrieden bin. 
 Allerdings habe ich festgestellt das er in einem 70 - 80 cm tiefen Bereich keine Fische darstellt!? 
 Kann mir jemand sagen ob das normal ist!? Die Fische sind auch nicht gerade klein, so ca. 40 cm.

 Man kann ja sowieso auch nur mit dem schmalen Sendekegel im flachen Gewässer was sehen, mit dem breiten schickt er mir nur ein Bild bis 1,20 Meter. Sobald es flacher wird bricht er ab.

 Kann mir da einer was zu sagen...


 Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (22. November 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fischfinder, Erfahrungen*

Hallo, ich wollte mir eben einen bestellen.
Habe nun aber gesehen das er kein GPS hat ??????
Doofe frage, aber wie soll ich denn da eine Karte erstellen etc oder das Futterboot platzieren?


----------



## Dominik.L (23. November 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fischfinder, Erfahrungen*

@Animalex666
also bei 70cm wassertiefe kannst du eine fischdarstellung vergessen, vorallem wenn die fische groß sind. so ein 40cm fisch im mittelwasser bei 70cm wassertiefe füllt den kompletten kegel aus! du darfst nicht vergessen das du kein 2000€ echolot, sondern nur ein portables, kleines Gerät mit begrenzten Fähigkeiten hast!

@Fischkunst Extrem
soweit ich weiß hat noch keines der portablen echolote eine eingebaute gps antenne. ist das so verwunderlich? ein futterboot kann man auch nachträglich noch mit einem gps tracker ausstatten. aber mit der kartenerstellung wird das nix!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. November 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fischfinder, Erfahrungen*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mir eben einen bestellen.
> Habe nun aber gesehen das er kein GPS hat ??????
> Doofe frage, aber wie soll ich denn da eine Karte erstellen etc oder das Futterboot platzieren?


Die Kartenerstellung wird auch "Bootsmodus" genannt. Denn vom Boot aus wird das GPS vom Handy verwendet, was dann auch absolut passt. Habe am Wochenende den Boots-Modus verwendet und mir eine wenig Unterwasserkarte zeichnen lassen. Hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Beim Futterboot wird dies natürlich nicht funktionieren.


----------



## fischbär (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fischfinder, Erfahrungen*

An sich ist das Ding super. Sehr zuverlässig. Gps wäre sinnlos, weil man es eh nicht steuern kann. Dazu müsste er an ein Boot montiert werden.
Jedes Echolot kann erst ab einer bestimmten Tiefe messen. auch teure. Denn der Kristall schwingt immer nach. Das entspricht beim Deeper bei 290 khz ca. 60 cm und bei 90 khz 1.2 m. Daher zeigt er darunter auch nichts an. Wäre eh sinnlos, da der Sendekegel in der Tiefe ohnehin viel zu schmal ist.


----------

